# BFI's Fox Drag Car - build thread



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes you read that title right, we at BFI have begun a new project and its a Fox drag car. The beast is a 91 2 dr bought about a yr ago as a semi-runner needing a head gasket and possibly a new transmission. Head gasket was weeping between #1 and #2 and was swapped out with a SPA high compression head gasket. Trans turned out to simply be bad linkages/bushings and was good as new after being replaced. 










Video made this past weekend for its maiden voyage to the track: 






It has now been stripped down as bare as possible and we were able to get out a weighed 317lbs! Not bad for a car that begun life with only 2150lbs to haul from the factory. Also managed to kill the OEM clutch at the strip. This week a new clutchnet clutch and Jegs racing seat for the return trip to the strip. 

Plans are to continue the upgrade in steps, finally reaching(hopefully) 400hp with a BT aba swap. Next major step is a small turbo on the existing Digi set up and motor, mostly as an experiment to see if we can get digi to run with boost. Following that plans are for 2 steps of ABA turbo builds. The first a medium boost set up running ABA motronic. Then a big turbo high boost quest for low ET's 

More pics and details to follow...:thumbup:


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

Looks like a fun project guys interested to see how it all turns out! I refuse to believe that civic had a b18c in it lol


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

As much as it pains me to admit, but yes it did and yes he missed a shift on that run hence his loss. He ran down an S2000 in a better run


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Pics from the tear down:


----------



## Roc'N'Green (Apr 1, 2010)

This looks like a lot of fun guys im subscribed. 

Wow 17 second 1/4 mile. This is why I don't take my Scirocco to the drag strip. It would only make me want to cry.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

So a Fox is actually good for something:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

antichristonwheels said:


> So a Fox is actually good for something:thumbup:


Its good for a 15.99 apparently


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

This is stage1 so to say with the level of the build as far as weight removal. We got more than I thought out of it and it is noticably quicker to drive. And we have plans to go run it again this weekend with a new clutch and some better tires for the next data point. But this will be the last time its street driven, in the future we plan to tow it to the track and back.

Down the line, that is after the ABA and turbo set up we will go back and put it on a diet again, lexan windows, fiberglass body parts, etc.

More pics, installation of the BMW E30 motor mounts also installed a 034 track density trans mount. Later we will be swapping to poly and possibly delrin motor mounts:



















Modifications to the E30 mounts and comparison to the stock fox mounts


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Getting more and more like a drag car and less and less like a street car


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

what wheels are those? they look like ronal r8's but they arnt


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Team Dynamics Pro Race in 14x7


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Time for a new motor, well to the fox anyway. Its a motor pulled from my Caddy consisting of a G60 bottom end and OBD1 ABA head. 

Out with the old:


----------



## Roc'N'Green (Apr 1, 2010)

A few questions, 

What modifications did the car have when it ran a 15.99? 

Why go with an ABA head? Is it just for ease of setting up the turbo? 

I kinda understand the G60 bottom end, its like an aba (has oil squirters) but it has the lower compression pistons. It can be easily bored to 83mm (ABA is 82.5 stock) giving you a 1.9L that can rev like crazy (good for turbo).I guess lower deck height takes care of any trouble some hood clearance issues (not sure if the fox has that problem). 

I guess my questions here is will this be the block of choice even in the final stages? Will it get a 2L crank at any time? Or do you guys prefer the shorter stroke?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

The stock trans crapped the bed during the last outing, so as it had to come out to be replaced and forced induction was the next step this motor made sense to go in. It was in the shop out of the Caddy it came out of and with its 8:1 ratio and crossflow head it made sense as the end plan is a full ABA motor swap. 

The 15.99 was done with better tires and less weight, nothing changed in the motor.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Progress has slowed a bit on the car, most of us at the shop were gone all last week at SEMA. As well had a few issues with suppliers sending the incorrect clutch/pressure plate set ups. Should have that sorted out now, hopefully. 

New, to the Fox anyway, motor is in tho:


----------



## chrisbmx68 (Aug 14, 2003)

looking good! keeping a stock fox trans?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

Im sure if you hosed off some of the filth in the engine bay you could loose a few more lbs.


----------



## ny_fam (Apr 3, 2004)

Would like to see a ported MK4 intake on that crossflow. Send me a PM if your interested.

Interesting build, keep the updates comming


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you weld up the head or just run it commando?

IMO you could have made the valve cover look nicer if you notched it instead of rippling it up:thumbup:

Good luck with the build opcorn::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Yes for now it has a new, to it, stock 5spd fox trans. On the look out for some decent 4spds as well as for an Audi 4000 or Quantum box as they are a bit more stout.

We have Mk3 ABA, MK4 AEG, and a USRT MK4 SRI not sure which will be going on it for the next stage but it will be soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

The USRT MK4 AEG intake manifold:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The USRT MK4 AEG intake manifold:



run this!


----------



## CozySpeed (Sep 24, 2006)

won't all of the intakes be throttle body side facing the firewall.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

CozySpeed said:


> won't all of the intakes be throttle body side facing the firewall.



no, mk3 will face forward.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

CozySpeed said:


> won't all of the intakes be throttle body side facing the firewall.


That is what we need for the set up on this car. Got the USRT mani fit on the car and we will be going to manual brakes as well, both for fittment reasons and to drop some more weight


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

We are going to have to modify the one show in the picto work with the Fox and our set up as well as convert to manual brakes. The mock up:










Which is a combo of a BBM pc and a 3" elbow. As well as shorten all the runners ~ 3/4" for hood clearance and to bolt a MK1/2 style TB to the mani, as its set up for a MK3/4 style TB.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

looking good!


----------



## Svedka (Jul 4, 2008)

LA7VJetta said:


> looking good!


:thumbup:


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

how dare you distract me with such epic badassery! you sirs have inspired me. and i thank you... but why isn't this in the fox thread with all the rest of us?


----------



## mikefu (Jul 26, 2010)

How's this thing coming along?


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

Ive been eyeballing the fox as a drag project as well. If you guys need anything from me LMK. I would be glad to help out.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

we havent seen updates from bfi in a while i think they gave up or something?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Nope nothing has been given up on, until very recently it has been too cold here locally to run at the track. As a result the project was put on the back burner during the winter, but progress will begin again very soon, with updates to follow here.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Nope nothing has been given up on, until very recently it has been too cold here locally to run at the track. As a result the project was put on the back burner during the winter, but progress will begin again very soon, with updates to follow here.


Build in winter,race in summer


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

BTW. What are you guys planning for a trans? I have have looked into this a bit and if you would like some suggestions PM me.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

TIGninja said:


> BTW. What are you guys planning for a trans? I have have looked into this a bit and if you would like some suggestions PM me.


The only other option is a 20v fwd passat tranny. what is your othe suggestion i would like to know as well as other foxers.


----------



## TIGninja (Mar 21, 2010)

vwturbofox said:


> The only other option is a 20v fwd passat tranny. what is your othe suggestion i would like to know as well as other foxers.


The audi 80/90 which is basically the same as the 20v FWD I believe. This may be very close to a bolt in for the fox. I know my old fox had the knockouts in the firewall for HYD clutch as well. I think you would also have to transplant the shifter over and shorten the rods as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Well any B5 Audi/Passat Frontrak will technically bolt to the motor, the issue is tunnel clearance. We have a couple of ideas/options for when it gets to that but no definite decision at this point


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

Is this strictly a drag car or are you driving it around on the street as well?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Well with all the shows, shop growth, etc it has been some time since we have been able to put time in on the Fox, but no longer!

The manual brake set up we made up for the car, both for weight and intake clearance:











And got the turbo plumbing laid out:



















Had to order a few couplers and T-bolt clamps to finish it all up.

Also got the downpipe welded up, 2.5" straight pipe with a side exit, and the fuel system plumbed up with the SPA rising rate FPR. Hope to have it up and running again by the end of next week


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Well here is some phone video:




Still need to finish up a few things, like weld in the 02 bung and a flange for the BOV. But the fact that it idles great and takes throttle looks good so far


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 3, 2008)

Well its been some time since any updates but we have been very busy this summer with shows and business. Now that it has slowed down we have gotten back to work on the ole Fox.

We swapped out the Digi2 for a Rado Digi1 set up and re worked a few other things in the bay, its current set up:










Also finished up the cage then stripped the sound deadening on the floor and repaint all of it:



















Next sunday that the weather cooperates we will hit the track again, they are open every sunday the temp is above 55*


----------

